# bypass lock screen



## taepoong (May 7, 2013)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: ROM Update Utility (RUU)

Carrier:: T-Mobile

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.2.2 (JB)

Source:: 
There is a way to bypass the lock screen.
When trying to unlock the phone, just switch to the camera mode and hit return button. It will take you to the home screen without entering the pass code. 
The same happens, when you install the email widget. When
trying to unlock the phone, just switch to the email widget, then start to edit a new message. Leave that mode
by hitting the return button, this will take you to the home screen without entering the security pass code.

I9300
Aokp jb Mr1 release 4.2.2


----------

